# Laptop - welche Marke/Modell?



## M@Zor (14. August 2004)

Hey,

Ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein Notebook zu kaufen. Deshalb höre ich mich derzeit um was sich am meisten lohnen würde.

Meine Wünsche:

- min. 1.5 GHz
- min. 60GB HDD
- min. 512 MB ram
- max. 2500.- CHF

Nun meine Fragen an euch: Welche Marke könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Welche Modelle sind die besten? Mit welchen habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?

Thx schonmal für eure Antworten.

Gruss MaZor


----------



## turboprinz (15. August 2004)

Hi,

also das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen.
Was möchtest du denn mit dem Notebook machen, also was wird seine größte Aufgabe sein?
Mit diesen Angaben könnte dir besser geholfen werden.

MfG

der TURBOprinz


----------



## zögge (20. August 2004)

*Empfehlung*

Ich empfehle Dir mal unter .www.dell.ch nachzuschauen. 
Ich habe mir dort vor 2 Jahren einen Inspiron bestellt, konnte diverse Komponeten meinen Vorstellungen beifügen.

Da ich im Webadministrator bereich tätig bin, stellte ich mir ein HighEnd Gerät für 4200.-- CHF zusammen (spezieller Bildschirm für Laptop's, spezielle Grafikkarte), ein Mitarbeiter bestellte zur selben Zeit allerdings ein leicht schwächeren Laptop (allerdings immer noch besser als Deine wünsche ) und bezahlte 2700.-- CHF. Es wäre bei Dell auch möglich die Geräte auf Abzahlung zu beziehen, wobei ich diesen Entscheid jedem persönlich überlasse.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

PS: Auch in Garantiefällen ist Dell sehr empfehlenswert, soauch was eine Garantieverlängerung anbelangt


----------



## Edemund (22. August 2004)

Direkt zu einem Anbieter raten kann ich dir jetzt nicht, da ich gerade selbst auf der Suche bin und noch nicht sonderlich schlüssig. Dell hat bestimmt sehr gute Qualität allerdings lese ich in einschlägigen Foren immer wieder, dass der Online-Kauf natürlich immer auch ein "Kaufen der Katze im Sack" ist. D.h. wenn du persönlich in eine Laden gehen kannst, dort das Gerät in Augenschein nehmen kannst und evtl. Mängel sofort reklamieren kannst, ersparst du dir manchmal viel Ärger.
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Dell support sehr gut ist. 
Obwohl ich dir zu keinem Anbieter raten kann, kann ich sehr wohl abraten. Nimm auf keinen Fall ein Gericom. Mein Gericom lief jetzt genau 1 1/2 Jahre und für mich als Schüleriin, die ich 1200 € aus eigener Tasche dafür berappen musste war das eine ziemlich große Investition. Kaum war das Garantiejahr rum sind dann aber auch schon die ersten Mängel dagewesen und jetzt bin ich so weit, dass ich ein neues kaufen muss. d.h. wenn du ein Gerät willst, dass länger durchhält und qualitativ hochwertig ist, nimm keinen Gericom.


----------

